# NOT-AUS bei Servo- und Frequenzumrichtern



## lefrog (12 März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich hab folgendes Anliegen... Wir sind gerade dabei eine neue Anlage für unseren Betrieb zu bauen. Diese besitzt ca. 12 Servoachsen und ca. 16 Achsen mit Frequenumrichtern und Asynchronmotoren... 
Nun habe ich ein kleines Verständnisproblem wegen der NOT-AUS-Abschaltung... Der nette Motorenvertreter hat nun alle Umrichter mit 24VDC Versorgung für die Steuerelektronik und Buskomunikation ausgestattet, damit ich im NOT-AUS Fall die Versorgungsspannung abschalten kann... Nun habe ich nur meine Bedenken dieses wirklich so umzusetzen. Dieses begründe ich damit, das ich ein flaues Gefühl dabei habe, den Reglern die Lastversorgung zu nehmen, wenn die Achsen schön am fahren sind... 
Worauf ich hinaus will... ist es überhaupt zuläßig das so zu verschalten? Nach meinem Dafürhalten müsste ich den Reglern die Freigabe nehmen und wenn alle sicher stehen, dann eventuell die Lastversorgung abschalten... Es sind auch drei Hubantriebe drinnen, welche ca. 100kg in einem Magazin zu bewältigen haben... Bremsmotore... aber dennoch sollten diese erst anhalten und durch die Bremse gesichert werden, ehe ich den Reglern den Saft abdreh... Das zeitlich verzögert sollte kein Problem sein, da ich von Pilz das Pnoz Multi einsetz...

Was haltet ihr davon?

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 März 2006)

Hallo Tobias,

also, ich sehe das genau wie du. Die Anlage muss in einen sicheren Zustand gebracht werden. Einfach nur die Spannungen wegschalten ist die einfachste Lösung. Das ist allerdings, wie auch in deinen Beispielen, nicht immer möglich.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## TimoS (13 März 2006)

Bei uns wird auch zuerst die Freigabe über ein Not Aus- Relais abgeschalten und anschliesend verzögert die Last. Zwar nicht über ein Multi, aber es gibt ja auch verzögerte Relais von Pilz oder anderen. Zu beachten ist dann nur noch das evtl. vorhandene Lichtgitter oder ähnliches so positioniert werden, das der Antrieb auch steht bevor jemand den Gefahrenbereich erreichen kann.


----------



## Superkater (13 März 2006)

*Abschaltung bei Not-Aus*

Hallo,

wir schalten bei unseren SEW FUs mit einem PILZ-PNOZ zuerst das Betriebsberit Signal weg (24V Signal), dannach wird die Schnellstoprampe aktiv (ca. 100-150ms) und die Bremsen im Hubwerk fallen ein. Die Parameter für die Schnellstoprampe müssen richtig eingegeben werden.

Das PILZ hat auch zusätzlichen einen verzögerten Ausgang von 300ms, bei dem dann der sicherer Halt (24V Freigabe für Endstufe an eigener Klemme) am FU ausgelöst wird. Bei den SEW entspricht dies der Sicherhietskategorie 3 nach IEC 954 wenn man ein PILZ-PNOZ einsetzt.


----------



## waldy (14 März 2006)

Hi,

"Das PILZ hat auch zusätzlichen einen verzögerten Ausgang von 300ms, bei dem dann der sicherer Halt (24V Freigabe für Endstufe an eigener Klemme) am FU ausgelöst wird. " - also, wenn verstehe ich das Richtig, Sie schalten :
- erst Freigebe von FU (unverzögere Kontakt bei Pilz) Weg schalten 
- und dann Spannung 24 V Steuerung an FU ab ( verzögere Kontakt bei Pilz).
Und Hauptspannung 400 V bleibt an Eingangsanschlusse von FU drauf ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Superkater (14 März 2006)

*SEW Not-Aus*

Laut SEW können die 400VAC am Umrichter bleiben, nur an der Klemme X17 muss die 24 Versorgung der Endstufe weggenommen werden. 

Wir haben das auch so ausgeführt, weil SEW dies auch so erlaubt. Auf der SEW Homepage ist diese Dokument "Sichere Abschaltung für MOVIDRIVE® MDX60B/61B - Auflagen" zu finden.


----------



## waldy (14 März 2006)

Hi,
allerdings Anschluss für Endstuffe gibt nur bei Movitrac 3 B, da kann man 24 V bei Endstuffe abschalten.
Und bei Movitrac 07 - nur Netzspannung mit Schutzt vorne abschalten, anderes geht nicht.

waldy


----------



## Superkater (14 März 2006)

*SEW Abschaltung*

Hi, 

wir verwenden die MovidriveB Serie und die hat an der Klemme X17 einen 24VDC Eingang für "sicheren Halt" der Endstufe.

Du hast recht. der Movitrac 31 Serie hat keinen derartigen Eingang, da muss man die 400VAC Einspeisung verzögert beim Not-Aus wegnehmen. Für Neuentwicklungen würde ich keinen FU einsetzen, der diesen Eingang für "sicheren Halt" nicht hat. Dies trifft besonders bei Hubwerken oder Kransteuerungen zu.


----------



## waldy (14 März 2006)

Hi,
diese Satzt habe ich nciht ganz verstanden:
"Für Neuentwicklungen würde ich keinen FU einsetzen".

Was meinst du damit- neuentwicklungen?
Weil genau auf emien Anlage ich brauche Langsame Start-Anfahrt und Hubwerkfunktion.
Ohne Fu komme ich sonst damit nicht klar.

Und der Movitrac 31 das ist ältere Modell, nachfolge Movitrac 31 ist Movitrac 07.
Und die hat auch keine so genante "sicheren Halt" der Endstufe.


----------



## MatMer (14 März 2006)

Krauser schrieb:
			
		

> Für Neuentwicklungen würde ich keinen FU einsetzen, der diesen Eingang für "sicheren Halt" nicht hat. Dies trifft besonders bei Hubwerken oder Kransteuerungen zu.



Hi Waldy, der Satz ging noch weiter, das Zitat was du verwendest ergibt so keinen Sinn,

Krauser meint damit er setzt in neuen Anlagen(=Neuentwicklungen) nur noch FUs ein die den Eingang haben. Er meint nicht das er gar keine FUs einsetzt, sondern halt nur mit dem Sicheren Halt Eingang ....


----------



## waldy (14 März 2006)

HI, 
OK, habe jetzt das verstanden 
gruß waldy


----------



## Superkater (14 März 2006)

*Bitte unbedingt FU einsetzen*

Hi waldy,

da hast du mich missverstanden. Ohne FU einen Kran oder Hubwerk zu betreiben ist sicher nicht zeitgemäß. Ich verkaufe auch keine FUs, sondern setze diese nur als Kunde ein. Der Nachfolger vom SEW Movitrac 07 ist zur Zeit der Movitrac B, der leider auch keinen Eingang mit sicheren Halt hat.

Ich kenne zur Zeit 2 FU Familien die einen 24V Eingang mit sicheren Halt haben (es gibt sicherlich aber mehrere Hersteller):

1. Von SEW kann man die Familie MovidriveB einsetzen.
2. Von Schneider Electric kann man die Familie Altivar 71 einsetzen.

Beide Familiien kann man mit Profibusmodulen ansprechen und sind somit für die S7 geeignet.


----------



## waldy (14 März 2006)

Hi ,

ich habe auf Internetseite   Schneider Electric nach Altivar 71 angeguckt,
Technische daten scheint nicht schlecht aus.
Was ist nicht ganz gut, das ist die Tel. 0180/5.
Also, das finde ich nicht ganz bequem für Kunde.

 Und ich hätte gerne eine Frage an Krauser,

in meine Fall bei meine Anlage, nach Tackendung ich muss motoren kurz in Sichere Halt bringen.
Ich habe FU von SEW 07B vorgesehen. Weil nur ab Modell 07B   ( kostet ca. 750 eur nach Preislisten) bei 3 KW FU  gibt s schon Hubwerkfunktion.

Also, Praktisch nach jede Tackablauf, ich muss dann nach Kat 4 Netzspannung mit Schutzte vor FU abschalten, und wenn Werkstuck ist mauneul neu eingelegt- dann mit Taste ( über Pilz Relais) wider alle Motoren einschalten.

Frage - wenn Tackt dauert ca. 5 min, dann schalte ich mit Schutzte jede mal  Spannung vor FU ab, und dann schlisse wieder an.
Pro Stunde es wird ca. 12 mal passiert, in Tag 288 ( 3 Schicht-System) , und in Monat ca 8640 mal.
Frage - wegen so ofter abschaltung und wieder anschaltung an Netzt 400 V gehen FU nicht Kaputt an?
Und kann man das als Normale Betrieb ür FU nennen?

gruß waldy


----------



## Superkater (14 März 2006)

*Taktung FU Versorgung 400VAC*

Hi waldy,

diese 5 Minutentaktung beim 400VAC Eingang ist nur dann kein Problem für den FU wenn du einen Eingangsfilter mit Drosseln verwendest. 

Diese begrenzen gezielt den Anlaufstrom beim Wiedereinschalten für die Zwischenkreiskondensatoren im FU. Die Eingangsfilter hat jeder FU Hersteller im Lieferprogramm.


----------



## waldy (14 März 2006)

Hi,
vielen Danke dir für die Antwort,
das war wirklich Gute Tipp für mich.

gruß waldy

P.S. ist das egal , ob ich verwende Elektronische Lastschutzt oder Mechanische , Netztspannung 400 V vor FU abschalten?


----------



## lefrog (15 März 2006)

Hallo!



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. ist das egal , ob ich verwende Elektronische Lastschutzt oder Mechanische , Netztspannung 400 V vor FU abschalten?


 
...kommt immer darauf an... 
Ich habe bei meiner Anwendung nun nach mehreren Telefonaten mit dem Hersteller noch ein zusätzliches Problem...
Das Abschalten, nachdem alle Achsen zum Stehen gekommen sind, ist soweit geklärt... Nun habe ich das Problem, das ich an der einen Anlage 7 Servoregler a 0,75kW und 8 Frequenzumrichter a 0,37kW habe.
Der Techniker des Hersteller wieß mich darauf hin, das ich für jeden Umrichter ein einzelnes Schütz einsetzen sollte, nicht, wie ich geplant hatte, ein dickes für alles. Dieses begründete er damit, das ich pro Umrichter mit einem maximalem Spitzeneinschaltstrom von 200A, für alle 15 Umrichter also 3000A rechnen müßte. Ein Schütz für alles würde dabei nach nicht allzulanger Zeit schlicht weg festbrennen...
Mein Vorschlag mit einer, mit dem Schütz in der Zuleitung geschalteten Netzdrossen, redete er als unwirtschaftlich und nicht machbar einfach weg. 

Ich verbaue nun also noch zusätzlich 15 Netzschütze vor die Umrichter. Diese schalte ich Kaskadisch in 2er Gruppen zu. Das PnozMulti bekommt dafür noch einmal 8 Ein- und Ausgänge (wegen der Rückführung). Teurer Spaß, aber anscheinend gibt es keine alternative...

...oder doch... ab Mitte des Jahres wird bei dem Hersteller in den Umrichtern eine Ladestromschaltung verbaut... na dann....

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## waldy (15 März 2006)

Hi,
eine Frage, wo kommt her pro Umrichter mit einem maximalem Spitzeneinschaltstrom von 200A ?

Wenn mit einen Eingangsfilter mit Drosseln FU ist eingestellt am Ausgang z.B. für 1 A, dann er gibt nur 1 amper am ausgang. OK , noch für Kondensatoren in FU noch ein bischen Strom bei Einschaltung FU am Fetnetz.
aber 200 A, ?
Das wuste ich nicht.
Sonst du muss noch ( laut deine Aussage - für alle 15 Umrichter also 3000A rechnen müßte) noch Schmelzsicherung nach Hauptschalter auch für 3000 A rechnen?
Sonst z.B. bei Auswahl Schmelzsicherung 64 A bei Einschaltung die Sicherung sagen dann zusammen"Tschuss" 
gruß waldy


----------



## lefrog (15 März 2006)

Hallo!

Das sind Spitzen, diese Ströme fließen wirklich sehr kurz... 
Träge Sicherungen in D-Charakteristik (z.B. Neozed oder NH) sind dafür ausgelegt. 
Aber laut Aussage des Herstellers können diese Spitzen eben den Kontakten von Schützen schaden...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## waldy (15 März 2006)

Hi,
und kann man mit einen Eingangsfilter mit Drosseln vor Fu verkleinen diese spitzte von Strom nicht ?

" diese Ströme fließen wirklich sehr kurz" - dann kann man das Indentifiziren als HF ( Hochfrequenz) und Normaleweise mit Drossel ( Ferrit) kann man das Filtrieren diese Spitzte, oder das ist Falsche Gedanke von mir?

waldy


----------



## lefrog (15 März 2006)

Hallo!

Nein, genau so habe ich ja auch gedacht... und ich bin auch der Meinung das eine Drossel den Einschaltstrom reduzieren würde... aber laut Aussage des Herstellers währe die Wirkung einer Drossel zu gering als das sich der Einsatz lohnen würde... ich sehe das dennoch anders...

Ich habe nur das Problem das ich 15 zusätzliche Netzdrosseln vom Platz nicht mehr unter bekomme... Die 15 Netzschütze bringen mich schon zur Verzweifelung... Nur gut das die Anlage im Hause bleibt... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## HDD (16 März 2006)

Hallo,
ich denke ein Schütz vor jedem FU , Servoregler reicht hier nicht da es nicht redundant aufgebaut ist es müssten nach meinem Wissen  zwei in reihe liegende Schütze sein .

HDD


----------



## lefrog (16 März 2006)

Hallo!

...ich weiß... aber 30 Schütze bekomme ich nun beim besten Willen nicht unter...
Das kann doch nicht sein das ich da wirklich 30 Schütze einbauen muss... da muss es doch eine andere Lösung geben... und wenn ich zusätzlich mit einem Schütz die Zuleitung zu allen Umrichtern abschalte...

Ich könnt brechen... hätte ich mich um diese ganze Sch*** mal selber gekümmert... nun hab ich den Mist an den Hacken und kann sehen wie ich das ausbügeln kann...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## HDD (16 März 2006)

Hi,
und wenn du zu  Gruppen zusammen fast .

HDD


----------



## lefrog (16 März 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn man sowas von Anfang an weiß, dann kann man den entsprechenden Platz im Schaltschrank dafür vorsehen...
Ich hingegen habe das so projektiert, wie das in den Anleitungen und technischen Unterlagen des Herstellers vermerkt wird. Dabei wird das Abschalten bei NOT-AUS gar nicht erläutert. Auch sind die Dokumentationen nach Aussage der Mitarbeiter des Herstellers gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Die Sicherungen sind auf Stromschienen aufgebaut. Jeder Umrichter benötigt nach Aussage des Herstellers eine eigene Vorsicherung. 

...nun denn, dann halt 30 Schütze... *freu*

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## waldy (16 März 2006)

Hi,

"Jeder Umrichter benötigt nach Aussage des Herstellers eine eigene Vorsicherung. "- kannst du bitte sagen, won welche Hersteller ist die  Umrichtern , welche willst du einbauen lassen?

gruß waldy

P.S: und was sagen dazu noch unsrere Profi, ich habe schon lange nichts von Volker gehört


----------



## lefrog (16 März 2006)

Hallo!

Wir kaufen unsere Antriebslösungen bisher von Stöber Antriebstechnik
www.stoeber.de

Servoumrichter MDS
Frequenzumrichter FAS

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------

